# The passing of my Buddy" Misfit"



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

My friends it is with a heavy heart that I tell you all Misfit has been called home.
As earlier reported He was in the hospital last weekend and was dismissed Sunday. He never breathed a word to anyone.Not even his family.Yesterday late I started trying to track him down and found out about him being dismissed Sunday.Today I finally made contact with his son whom knew nothing about the hospital visit.He made a few phone calls and couldn't find him.So he went over to his house and he was than found expired.I am really beating myself up for not keeping closer tabs on my buddy but I keep telling myself it's the way he wanted it as he never shared his recent hospital stay with anyone not even his family.There will be no funeral services as he wanted cremated with ashes put in his favorite fishing hole.A memoral service may be held at a later date and I'll keep you all advised.
Rick was a ornery ole fart but his heart & soul was always with fishing so he is now enjoying tightlines with his maker.I'll miss him for sure but after witnessing his struggles the past few months I know in my heart he is better off and his suffering has ended. Fairwell my Dear friend and save a few big ones for me when I get there.I'll miss you buddy!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Sorry puterdude and all of Misfits. friends anf family. I'm sorry to hear of his passing and my prayers go out to you. Never had the chance to meet him but I know he was quite a character. RIP Rick.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I feel like I just got punched in the stomach. RIP Misfit.


----------



## HUNTorFISH (Dec 1, 2008)

sad to hear that. RIP Misfit


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

I never met Misfit , but we talked online a few times. I too feel like I just got gut punched. Farewell & save a few lunkers for us. My sincere prayers go out to his family & friends. 
Tightlines


----------



## fishintechnician (Jul 20, 2007)

RIP Misfit you will be missed and the forum will be different without you.
Prayers go out to friends and loved ones


----------



## Fishin' Coach (May 19, 2004)

God Bless Misfit and those left behind. Am very thankful for the few conversations we had on here....
His help was exteremly appericated.

May you be fishing bountiful waters somewhere this evening
RIP


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Man, Thats hard to take, RIP Misfit. I know he'll still be catching crappies up there!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Very, very sad.

Rick will be missed for sure.


----------



## Hetfieldinn (May 17, 2004)

Very sad news.


----------



## M.Magis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is tough to hear, but there&#8217;s no doubt that he&#8217;s more comfortable now than he has been in quite a while. He did things his way, and I guess it&#8217;s no surprise he didn&#8217;t want to &#8220;burden&#8221; anyone. Rest in peace buddy.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

i feel sick!!!he was truly a good man!! he would help anyone who needed it or didn't need it!! lol
we all will miss him a great deal !!!
he WAS A HELL OF A ANGLER!!!GODS SPEED RICK!!!!we love you and miss you a lot!!


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Farewell my friend. I deeply regret that I was never able to meet you in person.

I pray that I may live to fish.......
Until my dying day.
And when it comes to my last cast,
I then most humbly pray:
When in the Lord's great landing net
And peacefully asleep
That in His mercy I be judged
Big enough to keep.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I am also very sadden to hear him go

The forum will miss him

RIP Rick


----------



## catfish catchers (Apr 9, 2009)

he will be missed, but im sure he's still outfishing everyone else in a better place
cya misfit

Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely
in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside with a smoke in one hand and a beer in the other,
thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming....WOW -WHAT A RIDE!!!! ----------words of misfit


----------



## SPEAKSUP (Feb 19, 2009)

May he Rest In Peace. 

His remarks and putting me in line will be missed. 

It will be a lot stranger without him here.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I'll miss talking to Misfit at the OGF crappie tournament.
May he rest in peace.


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Rest in peace Misfit...we will all miss you...until we meet again.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Our Friend


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Rick was a great guy. His presence will definitley be missed. I had man great conversations with him through PM as well as through posts on this board. I never met him in person but just from the interaction I had with him on this board made me see how great of a guy he was and how passionate he was about fishing. My prayers go out to his family and all of his close friends. RIP Misfit. You will be missed.


----------



## Buckeye Ron (Feb 3, 2005)

Great Great guy, truely a man to be respected
God Bless

Ron


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Man, what a shocker. Just hearing about this. Rick will definitely be missed. He was a big part of the site and even though a lot of folks thought he was heavy, he wasn't. He was always trying to make OGF the best it could be.

I really appreciate all his hard work he did here at OGF. I had the pleasure of fishing Piedmont with him a few years back. Of course, we had a blast. 

My most sincere condolences to Rick's family. You will be in my thoughts.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

Totally unexpected! We here on OGF are a close group and though many of us have never met in person many friendships have been grown over the years. Whether it be getting together to fish or just shooting the breeze online. Losses of people with the character and class like Misfit hit the OGF community like a Mike Tyson uppercut. He will be greatly missed by many here on OGF as he has been very helpful to more of us on here than I can count! Fare thee well Misfit, with the grace of god we'll see you on the other side buddy!


----------



## MikeC (Jun 26, 2005)

Sorry news indeed. May he RIP


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh, WOW! Fish on pal!


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

RIP Misfit and condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## NewbreedFishing (Apr 15, 2004)

Fished with Rick a few times and heard plenty of his classic stories between bites. Its hard to think of him suffering alone his last few days. 
A tuff oldtimer for sure.
I will fish Hoover in his honor as much as possible this year. 
 RIP Misfit and condolences to his family and close friends.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2010)

You will be missed. RIP Misfit


----------



## crappiebub (Apr 5, 2004)

Sorry to hear. RIP old fellow. Pleasure to know you.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

This was hard to digest. I have known Rick for over 15 years. Never did he complain about his health, just sucked it up and said " the life I have lived, has been good to me, to bad I didn't take care of myself so I could enjoy it"

You are and will be missed my Friend.
God has a place for you in his Boat I am sure.


----------



## chaunc (Apr 11, 2004)

And another great vessel of knowledge has sailed away from us. We'd all like to fight to keep his spirit here with us but we know God has already beat us to it. Me and the family from Microspoons send our sympathy to not only Rick's family, but all the friends too that we know will miss him dearly. Rest in peace Rick. You've definetly earned your way in.


----------



## Hook N Book (Apr 7, 2004)

OFG will not be the same without Misfit. He always tried to be fair and didn't take a whole lot of crap in the process. Most often he was right and he had a certain ability to put things into the proper perspective.
I only met Rick once but communicated via PM plenty...he will be missed immensely.


----------



## husky hooker (Apr 6, 2004)

goodbye rick,ol friend.i ll never forget the day with you i got my big trout.bless you and ill catch up...husk


----------



## pendog66 (Mar 23, 2005)

very sad, you will be missed. RIP Rick


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

His signature was always my favorite. Going to miss him around here for sure! The following is his signature on all his posts.

Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely
in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside with a smoke in one hand and a beer in the other,
thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming....WOW -WHAT A RIDE!!!!


----------



## Tommybouy (Jun 5, 2005)

I did not know Rick personally; I bumped into him at the ramp a few times at Hoover Res. and appreciated how he helped to manage this site. Didnt take long to see he was an avid outdoorsmen and fine character of a man. My condolences to his friends and family.


----------



## RiverRunner88 (Jun 15, 2006)

wow...RIP Rick you will be deeply missed


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Oh my gosh. What terrible news.  

Rick was a great guy. I was lucky enough to meet him once and chat a little with him. It was fun moderating with him. 

Condolences to his family. 

We'll miss you Rick.


----------



## FISHERLADY (May 19, 2004)

My condolences to the family. :F :G


----------



## mirrocraft mike (Mar 17, 2006)

R.I.P. Misfit. My condolences to your family and OGF pals. I should say the 
OGF family.


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

Maaaan... This is not what I wanted to hear at all.. He is a very great guy on and off the water.. I had several misadventures with him and all was a blast, for sure.. We exchanged many laughs and stories.. Had the best time on his boat.. I am very proud to be one of his friends..
We will miss you Rick.. I know I am.... RIP dude..


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Rest in peace Rick. I'm sorry we never met in person


Glenn & family


----------



## smalliediehard (Oct 28, 2005)

Rest In Peace Rick

what a sad day for OGF,my condolences go out to his family and friends!


----------



## steelheadBob (Jul 6, 2004)

What a loss to the fishing and OGF world... Ive met Rick a couple of times and have talked with him alot over the years on OGF and the phone and thought of him as a good guy and a good friend. This is a sad day but we all know he's fishing a better lake upstairs.... 
As far as I know, this is the last photo he was taken in with the rest of the Mod Squad!!!!!! He loved his doughnuts! Rest in peace Rick, you'll be missed!!!!


Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely
in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside with a smoke in one hand and a beer in the other,
thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming....WOW -WHAT A RIDE!!!!


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Very sad news.. I bought his boat "The Misfit" off him several years ago and found out then how much fishing was part of his life. He was forced to sell it for various reasons and it was exactly what I was looking for at the time. As I hooked it up to my vehicle, I looked up and saw tears in his eyes. RIP Rick...


----------



## Perch (Apr 5, 2004)

RIP Rick..............Tough day for all members Im sure


----------



## SwollenGoat (Apr 13, 2005)

Damn, I was just thinking about him earlier this week. Been a few weeks since I last talked to him. Never a word said about his health, but we all knew it wasn't the best. I was looking forward to dragging him out to Hoover again this Spring. I'll remember every trip we shared over the past few years with an even fonder memory.

Tight lines Rick - wherever you are...


----------



## Boom Boom (May 31, 2005)

RIP Misfit...I only met him once but it was memorable. That was at one of his New years outing.


----------



## seethe303 (Dec 12, 2006)

RIP Rick... sorry I never got to meet ya. You were one of the first people to talk to me on this website!


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Rick was the genuine article.
A man who it was a priviledge to know. 
We are all indebted to Rick at OGF. 
He served all of us here diligently as our chief moderator with a passion.
Because of his love for this community and desire to see it be as great as is possible, he gave of himself unselfishly.

For those who knew him beyond the relationship across monitors, and spent even a small amount of time personally with him, they were blessed with a giving friend who had a good sense of humor, and an extensive body of life experiences from which he drew his understanding and wisdom in life.

The world is now less a good man.

My condolences to Rick's family and friends.

Godspeed Rick.

- Rumi


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

This is awful news..just awful.
God bless you Rick Seevers...I am so glad I got to know you.
You will be missed so terribly


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

May you rest in peace my Trusted Friend. You will be missed by many.


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

wow...I never knew that Misfit was in that bad of shape God Bless him, and his family...RIP Rick...


----------



## Stars-n-Stripers (Nov 15, 2007)

How sad to hear, I enjoyed his wit and humor here on the site. 

Deepest condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## Fisherman 3234 (Sep 8, 2008)

RIP Rick/Misfit, you will be missed...


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

That is sad..RIP Rick..


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

There are no words to explain how much I'll miss Pops. Ang and I both loved him very much.
He taught me to catch saugeye, to cook perch, to cope with others, the list goes on and on.....
He'll always be fishing with me!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Thoughts and prayers from me and my family.


----------



## Stoshu (Nov 6, 2004)

I had the honor to fish with Rick once, back in 2005, which (I believe) was the last of the OGF Perch Headboat Trips of Hawgfest. The fishing was terrible, but we all had the time of our lives joking around and telling stories. 

Rick took his job on the site seriously, but knew when to be stern, and when to have fun. He was one heck of a Mod, but even more, one top-notch person. Rick takes a little piece of everone in the OGF family with him. He now enjoys fishing in that Great Lake that has no limits, the fish are always biting and every place is a "Honey-Hole", when your fishing with the Lord.

You will be missed, but not forgotten...


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Absolutely terrible news. The impact he's had on OGF and his online family and friends can only be matched by the size of his heart. He loved OGF with a passion, and extremely heart breaking to hear of his passing.

RIP buddy. You wear shoes that can't be filled.


----------



## papaperch (Apr 12, 2004)

We as an internet family have lost one of our family that made this site special and unique. Someone may take over his duties but none may take his place. May he rest in peace and I hope teaching heaven how to fish.


----------



## Chrominator (Oct 11, 2007)

Very sad news. RIP Misfit.......


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Very sad news. He and his family will be in my prayers.
We'll all think of him often...RIP.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Very sorry to hear this. My prayers go out to his family and friends which he had a lot of. Did have the pleasure of meeting him at one of the crappie tourneys and glad I did. He's not gone just on another misadventure! Hope the Lord is ready for him. Sad day indeed.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

RIP RICK. You will be missed for sure.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Very sad indeed. May you RIP and you are truly in a better place catching all the fish that you have ever dreamed of. God Bless You.


----------



## jeffmo (Apr 7, 2004)

i'm genuinely sorry to hear this.i met rick years ago when i bought an air nailer setup from him.i took some venison and some summer sausage for him because he could no longer hunt.we sat outside of his garage and shot the breeze for over an hour.he talked like he had known me for years.
this site and the world will be less of a place without tim.


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Very sad news indeed. He will be missed by many and sure was a great member of this site. RIP misfit, I enjoyed reading all the misadventures and humor you brought to me over the years


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

I had to stop reading the posts due to my eyes watering.

Sorry for not coming around more often buddy. You know I thought of you as close to a father as could be without being my father. Thanks for everything you taught me. It was in the S.S. Misfit that I caught my first crappie and my first saugeye.

We've lost a good one. I hope you and Uncle Bill are catching those 10 pounders that you were chasing.

I Love You buddy. I'll see you on the otherside.

Laura and I will miss you.


----------



## scallop (Apr 1, 2007)

my thoughts and prayers are with his family. he will be missed


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Sorry to hear this..........my thoughts and prayers are with misfit and his family !!!


----------



## Reel Bad Habit (Feb 9, 2007)

Very sad news. He was a GREAT guy.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Rest in piece Misfit and tightlines.Condolences to his family and friends.Always enjoyed reading whatever he had to post.God bless


----------



## Nikster (Mar 14, 2007)

R.I.P.

Never met him but did pm him 20 or 30 X, & he gave me his phone # once to give me much more detail in conversation. Yes he kept thing in check.

From this day forwrd my Peach Cobbler is being called,

Misfits Cobbler.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

I didn't personally know Misfit, but we shared a lot of PM's on here. Looking back I probably wasn't the most positive, or constructive member on the OGF. That being said, that also says a lot about Misfits character as a person. 

Misfit was the only person to give me a second chance on the OGF, when I completely did not deserve a second chance. Misfit had a huge heart, was a very understanding, forgiving, and he was always there to help whenever needed. 

We had our battles, shared a few LOL's, and I always wondered what he'd say in his next PM telling me to quit doing this and that..Despite all the crap I put him thru for a few cheap LOL's, when I'd have a good post, he'd be the first person to PM me telling me nice job, nice catch ect.... I'll miss those PM's.. I'd give my left nut just to have him PM me one more time, telling me I'm being retarded, and if I keep it up I'll get the ban.... All my hawgs this year are dedicated to best MOD the OGF will ever know 


RIP Misfit


----------



## FatRap007 (Jul 23, 2009)

Never met him always looked forward to meeting him at the seminar and a couple other places i am sure this is hard on his family and friends condolances to everbody RIP misfit You are missed


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

RIP,prayers sent


----------



## RedJada (Jun 21, 2009)

I came OGF to post but dont seem right now. Never met Misfit but loved reading his posts.
Our prayers go out to the family. God bless


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

RIP...hope the fishing is excellent up there


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I am at a loss for words. I will sure miss ya buddy! You were always a good time.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

OGF fam, thanks for introducing Misfit to us. 

My deepest condolences to all.

Worst read on OGF for me to date.

Deep gratitudes to a man I never met.

I really felt like I knew him... you will be missed.

nip


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Just got home and saw the news. Rick you were a treat to be around and couple of my best fishing trips were with you. Your presence will be greatly missed on this site. I am proud and honored to have had a chance to meet you. My thoughts go out to all family members and close friends he will be greatly missed. And now who is going to keep me drooling late night with all the good food pictures!!


----------



## starcraft67 (Jul 4, 2004)

I always enjoyed his wit and humor. My thoughts and prayers are with his family. RIP


----------



## Fishinfreak (Oct 12, 2004)

R.I.P. Condolences to his family and all that knew him.


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

Met Rick several years back. Kinda funny because I knew his Uncle Bill from Wills Creek and Pike Island. Whats the odds of running across Bills nephew Rick ? We got to be good friends and talked regularly. We were supposed to fish Piedmont but he got real sick and we made plans for this year. Think I'll go by myself and anchor up on mine and Big Daddy's secret little point and have a converstion(and a beer) with Rick this spring. We lost a good one today. You'll be missed but not forgotten Rick....Lost my brother-in-law this morning at 9:15 to Pancreatic cancer. Bad day....Pete


----------



## Gone Fission (Mar 13, 2005)

His signature says it all "Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside with a smoke in one hand and a beer in the other, thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming....WOW -WHAT A RIDE!!!!" RIP Rick


----------



## Fishin4Busch (Mar 31, 2008)

My condolences to his friends and family


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

Rest in peace Rick. :G :G :G


----------



## mbass8dor (May 9, 2004)

R.I.P. Misfit,
Prayers and Condolences for his friends and family






Tom


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm stunned and heartsick right now...and don't really know what to say. Maybe later.


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Sad news indeed, man he was a trip on the water, the misadventures of the CJ Brown outing years ago, him talking about a monster of a fish he lost on CJ pulled his pole into the water and he got it back and when he put his boat on the trailer his hook and line were wrapped around the prop of his boat, We had called this the French Navy Episode anything and everything went wrong that weekend, Rick you will be missed ole buddy...............Doc


----------



## symba (May 23, 2008)

Sad news indeed. RIP Misfit.


----------



## idontknow316 (Mar 21, 2008)

My condolences to his family and friends. I never had the pleasure of meeting him but talked a few times online, he was a really nice guy. R I P Misfit


----------



## Fishaholic69 (Apr 6, 2007)

RIP Misfit....


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Never met Rick but had several electronic encounters and thru those, I felt I knew him all my life-he had the knack to make you feel that way! He posted pics for me a couple times(I still don't know how!) He didn't know me from Adam yet he graciously offered to help. I respected very much what he accomplished on the site. I think ShakeDown says it best:
"RIP buddy. You wear shoes that can't be filled."


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow. Very sad news. 

Brandon, thanks for the fitting gesture on remaining the crappie tourney. Hopefully that will be pernament name change.


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Got an email from Toad informing me of Rick's leaving us. All of us have to be hurting tonight. If you knew Rick, you knew a real quality human being. Not only an excellent angler, but a friend worth knowing. His passion for preserving Hoover for smaller motors was known to all as well as his ability to share whenever anyone needed his knowledge. Toad and I were talking about him the other day and we both had hoped we could somehow manage to get him out again. This really hurts and we're gonna miss him big time. Our world just got a little poorer tonight.

Rick tried to teach me how to post a picture but I wasn't near as smart as he was. But here's the URL of where we posted a couple of pictures of Rick doing what he loved most.
 http://fishandtales.net/hoover_2007_photo%27s.htm

Rick, you gave it a hell of a ride. Rest now my friend and thanks for all you shared with us.

Long Barbels


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

Very sad news indeed. RIP Rick.


----------



## Mr. Catfish (Apr 10, 2004)

RIP Misfist...


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Very sad news. He was a good man.


----------



## n8als (Oct 17, 2006)

Bless you and yours Rick...


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Extremely sad news indeed, Rick's shoes were large here on OGF and shoes that will never be filled again he was one of a kind. Although I never met him I could tell he was one heck of a guy on and off the water. OGF will surely miss him. Condolences to close friends and family. 

R.I.P Rick. Misfit.


----------



## shroomhunter (Aug 6, 2004)

We fished Hoover together a few times and had a real good time, once caught well over 100 White Bass just having fun all day long. Great guy, great friend to have, we lost a hell of a fisherman. RIP Rick........


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

Fish on man!:B


----------



## marinescco (Aug 21, 2007)

WOW...this is very, very sad indeed. RIP Misfit, my thoughts and prayers to his family.


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

Misfit, 
Thanks for all you've given us here at OGF and elsewhere. You, your family and friends remain in my prayers. Thanks too for your example...clearly you've touched each of us.
Good Fishing, 
Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

Condolences to family and friends of Rick. I did not have the pleasure of meeting him in person, but certainly admired his efforts to make this the great site that it is. RIP Rick.


----------



## I Fish (Sep 24, 2008)

This is a real shame, and loss for everyone here. My condolences to his family and friends. Now who'll jump my a$$ for mentioning PETA? . Would it be possible to retire his user name? It just wouldn't seem right to see it being used by someone else.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

While I am not surprised, I am typing this with tears falling onto my shirt. While I only had the chance to fish with him twice and interact on this forum his words, wisdom and advise will stay with me forever. He wanted to bring his grandchildren to fish my pond and it never happened, I hope someday they find there way here. I don't think I have ever met a man with a stronger spirit for fishing I am glad we spent time togetherand wish we spent more. REST IN PEACE! You made alot of peoples lives better, I hope someone can that about me when I pass, and I hope it is along time until they say it.


----------



## jennis9 (Jun 13, 2008)

Condolences to all of misfits family and friends. 

Although we never met, I enjoyed reading his witty posts and LOVE all of his recipes in the OGF Kitchen. His cobbler recipe is second to none!

Peace. 

Jenni


----------



## toad (Apr 6, 2004)

Rick you will be missed. After fishing with you for many years and spending 1000's of hours stuck in a boat with you I will always remember the many adventures we shared with a smile. RIP friend......


----------



## firecat (Apr 7, 2004)

Yep I will definitely miss hearing about all of the misfit misadventures. RIP Rick you will be missed.

Larry


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Very sad...I never het him but read enough to know he was a individual indeed...Sounds like he left the world on his own terms....I hope I can do the same when my time comes....


----------



## Toxic (May 13, 2006)

I just got home from work and read this. I was shocked. But when I seen so many post made me fell a little bit better know that one man could have reached out to so many people. Rick PM'ed me a few times and we chatted. Just wish one day we could have met up. Great guy, RIP Misfit. We'll miss you.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Rest in peace Misfit, you will be missed.


----------



## Benboat (Jan 20, 2008)

I never met Misfit but I sure felt like I knew him from reading all of his posts. 
Condolences and prayers to his family and friends.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Misfit was and will always be an OGF Legend. Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## BigDaddy300 (Nov 1, 2004)

Sad indeed. RIP Rick. Condolences to his family.


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

I'm lucky to have had the pleasure to meet you Rick. You were a great guy and in just the few minutes we talked you provided me with valuable fishing information I hope to put to good use soon. Thanks again Rick. Rest in peace.


----------



## fishinking (May 17, 2004)

Rest In Peace Rick, you will be missed.


----------



## Live2Fish (Apr 7, 2004)

Not much more to be said that hasn't been stated already. I am just glad that I got to fish with him a few times over the years. Rest In Peace Rick.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

WOW, not what i wanted to start my day off with!!! R.I.P Rick....prayers out to your loved ones!!


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks OGF for re-naming the crappie tourny. I also hope we keep it that way.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Capt.Muskey said:


> Thanks OGF for re-naming the crappie tourny. I also hope we keep it that way.


Forever and always is the intent


----------



## Skarfer (Jan 27, 2006)

Man - sad news indeed. Rick sounds like he was an all around mans man. 

He and I pm'd back and forth many times - most was him smackin me around for something I typed out........but we did talk about having lunch one day - the next time I was down in his area for work or visiting one of my two aunts that lived right by him.

never could seem to find the time.

Now I really regret it - sounds like I really missed out on meeting someone special.

R.I.P. Rick........


----------



## ohiohunter43015 (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow I never met Rick or really even talked to him to much on here, even though I am deeply saddened as we all have lost a brother. RIP Rick and tight lines.


----------



## spinning (May 2, 2005)

You will be missed! 

Tight lines! 

Save some for us!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Damn. That's sad. Rick was a constant presence on OGF and GFO before that. Personally I called him "Rick the Stick" as he kept us all in line here on the website as he spoke softly and carried a big stick.
I never told him that but I don't think he would agree.

I'll miss you Misfit.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Can someone post the obit if there is one in the Dispatch?


----------



## Darwin (Apr 12, 2004)

How very, very sad this is to hear. Misfit you will be missed by all.


----------



## Ohiobassman54 (May 28, 2004)

Like so many I never met Rick but sometimes you never have to meet someone to know they are a special person RIP Rick Don


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

Like many of you, I never had the honor of meeting Rick in person. Our conversations started over locked threads and stupid behavior, but like everyone here has expressed in droves, those conversations became meaningful quickly. No slight to anyone else on this board, but Rick was one of the few that was a person first and fisherman second. His involvement on this site inevitably became an involvement, to some degree, in all of our lives. Even though our conversations were limited to threads and pms, his personality and integrity were always evident. I think youd be hard pressed to find a member of this site who doesnt feel that Rick imparted some wisdom upon them a time or two. Knowing my reaction to this loss, having never spent real time with Rick, I cant imagine what those of you who were regulars in his life are going through. Im hopeful God, and to a far lesser degree, the members of this community who clearly care about each other, can help you stay focused on the happy memories you all have of Rick and your time with him.

Also, renaming the crappie tourney was a fitting, touching, and respectful memorial. 

Heavens in for one hell of a feast once Rick gets cookin. Jesus, come try this cobbler.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I just logged in this morning to find this horrible news and as others have said it is like a big punch in the gut. While I never actually met Rick I really got to know him quite well online from being a fellow moderator with him. He was someone that I really looked up to in many ways here and it saddens me even more that I never got to meet him. He touched so many people in so many ways, more than I am sure he ever realized. 


Rest in peace Rick.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Seems as "Misfit" was a polar opposite of his name.


----------



## PapawSmith (Feb 13, 2007)

Just returned from long business travel, glad to be home, then logged on to this very sad news. Wish I could start over and change the ending.
God bless you my friend.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Misfit always thought I was a young punk on this site.. Not really sure why, but I did meat him once and he turned out to be a pretty nice person..
My prayers are with his family


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Here it is 9:00A.M. Friday morning have been up since 5:30 Did not log onto OGF like I always do...Now I know WHY...I too have never had the pleasure of personaly meeting Rick ..He and I talked back and forth when I had problems in the kitchen..He was a fantastic cook or should I say Chef..Never hesitated to help..None of us know when the time is to be when our name is to be written in that Golden Book in Heaven..I am sure Rick's name will be in Big Bold letters...Rick or Misfit as I knew you MAY YOU REST IN PEACE ...MY FRIEND......JIM...Cl....


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

It's a very sad day for all of us here. I too, never met him in person either. It seems that as each day as time goes by so quickly, in speaking of time. . . . 
Where did it go???? All we can do is just look back at the times to be had, both the good and bad. Take life a little slower, take the time to spend time with the other OGF members, friends and family. If anyone has plans to catch up with others? Take the time to do so. 

Time goes by so quickly. Rick "Misfit" Seevers will be missed.


----------



## CAUSEWAYCREW (Apr 15, 2004)

My condolences to friends and family of this great man. So sorry.


----------



## thigpend6 (Mar 18, 2009)

very sad news indeed, may he rest in peace


----------



## WeekendWarrior (Jan 20, 2008)

I feel like I just got kicked in the stomach....

Sometimes Misfit and I didn't see eye to eye, but I am so thankful him and I worked out our differences recently. I am at a loss for words.

RIP Rick!! You will be missed!

Prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

Misfit was a perfect fit!

God bless him and his family and his friends.


----------



## boatnut (Nov 22, 2006)

Lewzer said:


> Can someone post the obit if there is one in the Dispatch?


Sad news about Rick for sure 

I did not see anything in the online dispatch this morning but did see an obit for a Clarence Seevers in the Newark Advocate online. One in the same, I assume?

Not much info currently. http://www.newarkadvocate.com/article/20100312/OBITUARIES/3120305/1023


----------



## moondog5814 (Apr 8, 2007)

Never met the man but enjoyed his posts and all of his mouth watering recipes. Just shows what an impact he had on the site with all of the great comments. Hopefully he is fishing some great honey-hole in the sky. Thanks, Misfit. RIP


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Very sad. Unfortunately I never had the opportunity to meet him in person. Always seemed like a really great guy from my interaction w/ him through this forum. Condolences to his family and friends. He will definately be missed.


----------



## lomssl (Mar 25, 2006)

RIP Misfit and prayers to all his family and friends.


----------



## bigguy (Nov 13, 2007)

RIP, Rick... I can't say anything more than has already been said...

You will be missed.


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

I also sadly never met him, he helped me in many many ways around the OGF site, years back he offered to take me out on Hoover..but sadly due to my work schedule never could take him up on his kind offer, he hardly knew me from Adam but yet still offered to run me out in his boat and go after some eyes, I also enjoyed his brand of humor as well, hopefully he is up there now with a stringer full.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

boatnut said:


> Sad news about Rick for sure
> 
> I did not see anything in the online dispatch this morning but did see an obit for a Clarence Seevers in the Newark Advocate online. One in the same, I assume?
> 
> Not much info currently. http://www.newarkadvocate.com/article/20100312/OBITUARIES/3120305/1023


Yes that is Rick. I only learned that a few years ago when he had surgery. He informed me of that little tidbit of info for when I went up to the hospital to see him.

I was hoping to wake up this morning to find out this was all a bad dream. I guess I wasn't dreaming.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

RIP Rick...prayers to your loved ones. 
Very sad indeed.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I'm in Shock too. I never had the pleasure of meeting Misfit either, but I feel the pain of losing a loved one. I am going to greatly miss him on here. My prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't know Misfit but from the sounds of it he had many friends. I'm sure he will be sorely missed by both family and friends. Not much to say that hasn't been said other than he won't have to worry about any more red sky's in the mornings........
Peace


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

I consider myself privileged, I can say I met Rick a few times and it was always a good time. He reached out and touched me one last time today at 9:30 when I got a phone call from where he gave me a lead on a job. After nearly 15 months of being unemployed I go to work on Monday. Rick even at rest you manage to do wonderful things R.I.P. buddy. This seems so little for all he has done.


----------



## mkombe (May 23, 2007)

Definitely sad to hear. RIP Misfit.....


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

I'm sorry to read this. My prayers go out to his family and loved ones.

RIP Misfit. You'll certainly be missed here.


----------



## fishingwilly (Jun 26, 2009)

rip rick i,m sure you are the rigth hands. god's got a good rod & reel four you RIP


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Really sorry to hear about this. My thoughts and prayers go out to his family. He was quite a guy.



<sigh> ------- no more

"don't poke the bear"

That always made me smile.


----------



## Joey209 (Oct 17, 2007)

Miss you buddy. RIP

Heres the Obit. Not much of one right now
http://www.newarkadvocate.com/article/20100312/OBITUARIES/3120305/1023


----------



## duckman (Sep 18, 2004)

Rick was simply put *memorable*. 

Whether you had the opportunity meet him in person or through his passionate engagement with this forum he was memorable.

Having met with him just a few times I still had the impression he would endure forever. Just to ornery and tough to leave us.

I sometimes wondered if his screen name wasn't a statement about the rest of us rather than a reference to himself. He kept all of us misfits inline on this forum and he taught us how to look a little less like a misfit on the water by sharing his knowledge.

Thank you Rick, your misfits will miss hearing from you!

Brian


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Wow - I've been away from the site for a little while and come back to see this news!

I met Rick by chance over at the ramp @ CJ Brown several years back before I registered for the old site. I knew nothing of "Misfit" or the site - we just exchanged conversation at an otherwise empty lake. We both happened to be going after some early spring channel cats that day and the wind had kicked up making it brutal out there. We spent the day fishing near each other and swaping info. 

I didn't have to talk with Rick long to know that he KNEW his fishing (he knew his cooking and food and many other things in life as well)! I enjoyed reading the "misadventures" Rick so oft encountered Rick had a way with people - just a good guy.

I knew he was battling some health issues, but was shocked upon this news!

Rest In Peace Misfit - you are sorely missed!!!!


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Clarence Seevers

March 12, 2010


NEWARK: Clarence Seevers, 63, passed away at his

residence on March 11, 2010 in Newark, Ohio. Funeral arrangements are incomplete, and have been entrusted to Criss-Schoedinger Funeral Home.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2010)

i have been away and just read this with the utmost shock. of all the internet guys that i have known over the years, rick was a rock, the most consistent, the most fair. he policed this site and kept the bad guys on the run. we exchanged pms over the years, both here and on another site, and though we never fished, he sure was my buddy. guess i am going to have to wait for a bit to fish with him now, but it will happen. my God loves fishermen. if his family is reading this, and also to you dude, my deepest sympathies. rich was a rock.


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

R.I.P. "Rick" . My thoughts and pray's go out to your family.


----------



## Drewhop (Aug 6, 2008)

R.I.P. you will be missed.


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

Capt.Muskey said:


> Thanks OGF for re-naming the crappie tourny. I also hope we keep it that way.


a classy move for sure!!!! i also hope it stays and i'm quite sure it will....if i'm not mistaken he was there for all of them and won a few $$ as well!!.... a very nice tribute to him, thanks to the staff, he shall live on thru the tourney!!!!


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

This news is so sad for OGF, family and friends that remain earth bound. We have no idea what your inner religious beliefs are, but wherever the Good Lord is taking you, to His unknown resting Home. I think I would be proud to meet up with you there. You deserve the best. Till we meet again on the other side of the River R.I.Peace.
...


----------



## mikeshookset (Feb 28, 2005)

r i p rick my prayers go out to your family you will be missed


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

It is just so sad at the way that he died...alone without any loved ones around. As much as death is hard to deal with it is always better going with your family around you. 

He is in a better place now with no pain and suffereings. While we are here complaining about the weather and not be able to go fishing, he is tearing it up and they are all five pounders.


----------



## LakeRaider (Apr 5, 2004)

RIP Rick. Raider and Red


----------



## JOURNEY THE OUTDOORS (Mar 27, 2009)

RIP MISFIT, our prayers are with the family.

its was a gift to know you and your lessons ripple the water forever.


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

RIP Rick.... thoughts and prayers go out to your family


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm still having a hard time finding the words to express my sorrrow over Rick's passing...so here goes. That SOB was the kindest, most intelligent "hillbilly" I ever had the pleasure of getting to know on a personal level. He was a true kindred spirit of mine and one of those souls you could just sit down and talk with about anything and everything under the sun. I knew in my heart after last year's crappie tourney that Rick would not be walking this earth much longer. I even told my wife that day that I had a real bad feeling Rick would not be around for the next one. Well, I'm happy to report that I was wrong... Rick will indeed be with us on May 8th and for every get together in the future as long as we keep his memory alive. I know I will. 

Rest in peace Clarence.


----------



## EE (Apr 13, 2004)

Really sad news. 
I got together with him a number of years ago, at his favorite bar in Reynoldsburg; we talked fishing all afternoon and evening (saugeye). He knew everybody in the bar, and they all knew him (like Norm, on Cheers), I was in the presence of a celebrity.  I learned something new, in every conversation we had. I will miss his simple perspective on life (good food and good fishing).


----------



## jmenchhofer (Jan 12, 2007)

Very sad news. May Rick rest in peace, and my prayers are with his friends and family. I only knew of Misfit from seeing his posts on this site. His fun but firm manner as a moderator and his signature always left an impression on me. He will certainly be missed.


----------



## Shaun Frame (Mar 27, 2006)

A gawd awful number of people have drifted in and out of my life over the years. Some interesting, some not so interesting, but for the most part the majority leave an impression that is no more tangible or lasting than bad indegestion or the punchline to some half-remembered joke. The list of people that have made a difference in my life, or that I have observed affecting others that way, is by comparison, a mighty short one.

Rick is on it.

Everytime someone muffs a crappie pitch to the rear livewell and bounces the damn thing in the lake, I'll see that old grin and hear that chuckle.  

I'll think of you often. Breathe easy my friend.........you mattered.

When I think I've "had it" I hope I can keep my glass as half-filled as you did, buddy


----------



## LEADOFFMAN (Aug 9, 2004)

May your soul rest in peace and your spirit live forever!!!


----------



## madcrappiekids (Mar 11, 2006)

I never got too meet him, but on the boards...he was a class act! I will miss his posts....RIP my friend.


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

RIP Rick you will be missed.


----------



## Dfrenzy (Dec 18, 2008)

I'm at a loss for words as I saw this post the last few times I logged on to OGF. With all the Misfit jokes I just thought it was an OGF sighting or a passing on the street. With the high number of post I finally opened it and read it. I myself will miss the great recipes that he always shared. I also thought he did a great job keeping the site to the point and on track. Thank you so much for everything you shared with us here on OGF. I to will miss you here as I never had the opportunity to meet you. May you rest in god's hands.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Very sad to hear, but he will not suffer anymore. God Bless him. He will be missed.


----------



## TiDuhble (Apr 10, 2008)

I never got to meet Misfit in person but I have learned a lot from him through this site. I could tell he had a great sense of humor and definitely knew a thing or two about fishing. I am going to miss reading his post. Rest In Peace my unseen teacher!!!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i think a "sticky" in the ogf kitchen of all his recipies is in order!!! he sure had some good ones!! RIP misfit!!!


----------



## Fishers of Men (Jul 29, 2005)

I just saw this and have such a big lump in my chest right now. 
Our prayers go out to Misfit and all his family. 
May you Rest in Peace misfit, you will be missed dearly.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

It&#8217;s with a heavy heart that I make this post and send my condolences to the families of Rick and Jim. As hard as they are it&#8217;s the moments like this that make you look at your self and put things in your life into prospective. It makes you thankful for the things you have. It also reminds you that the next time your Dad, Grandpa, Uncle or the Old Timer down the street says hey let&#8217;s go fishing sometime, do your best to make it happen because you never know when that sometime won&#8217;t come back around. Jim and Rick thanks for your contributions and good luck at the big pond in the sky.


----------



## TIGHTLINER (Apr 7, 2004)

Its with a heavy heart that I make this post and send my condolences to the families of Rick and Jim. As hard as they are its the moments like this that make you look at your self and put things in your life into prospective. It makes you thankful for the things you have. It also reminds you that the next time your Dad, Grandpa, Uncle or the Old Timer down the street says hey lets go fishing sometime, do your best to make it happen because you never know when that sometime wont come back around. Jim and Rick thanks for your contributions and good luck at the big pond in the sky.


----------



## Chuck P. (Apr 8, 2004)

R.I.P Misfit...


----------



## BuzzBob (Apr 10, 2004)

I never got the privilege to meet the man, but his legend will live on.


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

I was fortunate enough to have met and got to know Rick a bit through this site and in person. As many have said he was a super guy. It is unfortunate that his life was cut short. He and his contribution to this site will be missed greatly. RIP Misfit.

Tim


----------



## rod bender bob (May 19, 2004)

Never got the chance to meet Rick, but I know anytime a fisherman goes it's to better waters. Catch the big one Misfit!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Truly Sad, and shocking to hear. We can all certainly keep in touch with him...especially on the water, he will definately be in my thoughts


----------



## Zfish (Apr 5, 2004)

RIP Rick.... 

I havent been on OGF much lately and Raider called me yesterday and told me. Took me a few to come around and try and think of something to say. I'll have to go see if I can dig up a few pictures. 

I spend many many nights out on Hoover and a few other places. Man did we have some "Mis" Adventures on just about every lake I've been on with him. 

I'll never forget going over to his place early in the mornings or a few times I stayed the night at his place and having some of the famous misfit breakfasts, and some of his famous cooking. Or the days we used to stop by the hostess store and load up on goodies for the fishing day. We definatly had some great laughs,and great times... I definatly learned a lot from him over the years. 

Im sure he's up there now having some new misadventures  You will be missed Rick 

RIP

You're friend,
Z


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

Ididnt know him but Prayers go out to his family and loved ones R.I.P RICK


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear about his passing. Rest in Peace.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Just thought I'd pass on to you all.Rick's son Scott has joined our site & family as Misfit's son. He wants to let all of you know how much he appreciates the prayers,the thoughts,the love,we all have shown for Rick & his family.We are planning a memorial service for Rick at Hoover for later when the weather is warmer and more stable.I'll of course keep you all informed.

Scott,welcome to the OGF family.As you can see we are a tight nit family and the love ,respect and admiration we had for your dad.He touched all of our lives in many ways.He'll be missed but rest assured he will never be forgot.Thanks for sharing him with us.


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

Rick, may you be at peace. I haven't been on the site much lately. Rick and I stayed in touch throughout the years...he even took me fishing at Hoover.

He was able to make you laugh when sad, share some fabulous recipes, and had the biggest heart of gold.

I am going to miss him dearly, and know that he is in a peaceful place.

Thank you, Rick for touching so many of our lives.

Remembering you always with a smile. My prayers with his family.


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

A man that will surely be missed, but you know, I have herd that Catfish can get to be over 15 tons in heaven.
RIP Misfit


----------



## Robert Woodson (Mar 24, 2005)

My condolences to you and your family on the passing of your father Scott...and a heartfelt welcome to OGF.

Woody in Akron
Portage Lakes/Coventry


----------



## Lazy Eye (Jan 27, 2005)

Very sad to hear this news RIP!!!

Lazy Eye


----------



## RiverRager11 (Mar 11, 2010)

I didnt know misfit but from all the posts that i have read on this thread it sounds like he was a great guy and i only wish i could have met him. I am sorry for ur loss.


----------



## LEJoe (Jun 27, 2006)

RIP Misfit.


----------



## Diver Down (Jan 22, 2009)

To his family and friends my condolences...... I never had the pleasure to meet nor drown a worm with him, but this quote below tells me we would have gotten along quite well.



"Life is not a journey to the grave with the intention of arriving safely
in a pretty and well-preserved body, but rather to skid in broadside with a smoke in one hand and a beer in the other,
thoroughly used up, totally worn out, and loudly proclaiming....WOW -WHAT A RIDE!!!!"


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

This is terrible news. OGF surely will not be the same without him.

I hope the best for his family


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

I am truly saddened with this news. Over the years Rick and I shared some adventures. We even allowed Shortdrift along.










As you can see we were catching flathead but Seevers got a bug to fish the Tappan tournament. We went over there and in typical fashion the ramps were closed cause a boy drowned. We finally got the boat in but our spots were all taken. With darkness coming quickly I hacked bushes on a small bluff and we set baits.










After our lines were set Rick felt this guy was making too many waves where we fished. I took a pic of him saluting him.










Rick got a bite and a fish and it was a Chinese firedrill getting into the boat in the dark and he kept telling me the fish was around a tree. I told him to freespool till I made sure I wouldn't get the line in the trolling motor and get around the tree.

Of course I left the net on the bank and he nervously agreed to let me lip the flathead. He fretted all night about someone getting a bigger fish but in the end got big fish at Coreys tournament.










I took the next picture to remind me that Lynn thinks I wanted a pic of my butt as I got Ricks fish out of the livebox on the truck.










(me) 
(Bob-Crappiebub)(Jim Corey)(Misfit) (Lynn) (Doc)

I do think Rick and I conned Corey out of some hats to go along with the win

When Rick had his neck surgery I attended and the doctor took me and Bonnie back to explain the surgery. I was basically waiting to see how the surgery went but the doctor thought I was somebody I guess.

After they let me out of the hospital from heart surgery they said no driving.
They didn't say anything about no fishing so I called Rick and he drove to my place to drive my truck and boat to Hoover.










Rick enjoyed bringing Kayla twinkies and called her the captain of the Catfish Queen. One time he forgot Twinkies and as captain Kayla ordered him to walk the plank. They worked out a deal though.

Rick fished with me and Magis and coached us on how long to let them run
Mike was worried the fish was in the next county.










I can join with many others who will say that Misfit will truly be missed.


----------



## River Anglin (Feb 18, 2008)

Wow. I never had the honor to meet Rick and only briefly corresponded with him once. I could see some of his character just reading the forums, though. He seemed like a really cool guy. He certainly did a bang-up job moderating. I don't think he ever missed anything. I'm very sorry for his friends and family.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

Shocking and very sad news !

My condolences to his family and may he be able 
to fish his favorite spots everday and forever now !

Steely123


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

I just saw this news. Very sad, but Rick lived an awesome life. He got out of it exactly what he wanted to. His presence and friendship to those on this site will be missed immensely. So Rick, thanks for everything, and you will never be forgotten!


----------



## Steelwolve (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, this is very sad news. Misfit to me, is OGF. He helped me become a better fisherman and outdoors man. For this I thank him. I hope is family is aware of how many people he has helped. This thread is proof of that. My condolences to the family and those lucky enough to know him personally. RIP Rick you will truly be missed!


----------



## bumblebee (Mar 14, 2007)

Sad News---The family and friends will be in our hearts and prayers.


----------



## jcfishing (Nov 30, 2008)

I did not have the pleasure of knowing Rick, but I know our sport and community will miss him. My deepest sympathy to his family, friends and loved ones.


----------



## misfits son (Mar 14, 2010)

My name is Scott. I am one of Ricks 3 kids. I have an older sister, Missy and a younger brother, Shawn.

I have been reading over all these posts and cant believe what I read. I knew my dad had friends he fished with and that he helped on this site. I had no idea how many lives he had touched. I have heard story after story about the guys on this site. The things that were discussed, guys that gave him a hard time, guys he gave a hard time. But one thing always stayed the same....he loved being on this site and love the guys on it.

He lived for doing what he did best...fishing! Whether with his buddies form OGF or just by himself. He didn't care as long as he was fishing. As I read through these posts it brings tears to my eyes..tears of joy. Just knowing dad had so many friends that enjoyed the same thing he did....you all have a passion and dad was quick to let me know it. He didn't look at fishing as a hobby...or just something you did once in a while for fun. It was part of life...a way of life for him and I only wish I would have been a bigger part of that part of his life.

I enjoy fishing...but dad LOVED everything about fishing..not just the fishing. The bait, the rods, the reels, the conversations.....how to clean it, how to cook it...and the best part...yep...EATING it...

I could go on and on about dad, this site and his fishing but its harder than you know to sit here and type all this. I just wanted to say the biggest thank you to all of you on this site. Thank you for being in the biggest part of my dads life....thank you for bringing so much joy and happiness to him through your friendship and letting him moderate on this site. You all may not know it but I believe this site and fishing with his buddies is what kept him going as long as it did. Without having what he had with you all I don't think he would have made it as long as he did. You will never know how much all this meant to him.

As most of you know he did not want a funeral. I have taken care of the cremation and we all know what he wanted done with the ashes. For anyone interested in keeping in contact about anything involving my dad here is my home phone.


740-763-0341


Please inform me of the date that the crappie tournament is held as I would like to bring my sons and brother and sister out to it.
Once again I thank each and everyone of you from the bottom of my heart....from myself, and all my family.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Welcome to OGF Scott and an excellant first post!


----------



## misfits son (Mar 14, 2010)

thanks alot puter....i could have gone on and on..but i cant say what has already been said....i love and miss my dad and it looks like alot of others do too...


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

scott i think someone already said this but i need said again....
scott...THANK YOU FOR SHARING YOUR DAD WITH ALL OF US!!!
you my name is scott also and your dad would talk of you offen. maybe because our name...but one thing is sure he loved you ALL very much!!!
just remember all the good times with him...please keep us all up dated with what ever arrangements that you and your family makes. i for one would like to be apart of it. god bless you and your family!!!
and please let them know we are in forever in your families and dads heart....
thanks
scott


----------



## Shari B (Apr 13, 2004)

katfish:

those are great pics of Rick, and Jim. That smile is what i remember about Rick, and all the razzing he gave to all

Scott...your father was loved and admired by many people...he was one of the most kind, generous and knowledgeable man I've met.

More than fishing, he loved his children.

Peace be with you and your family

Shari B


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Scott one other thing,you mentioned you loved fishing,well you have a seat in my boat anytime you wish,the very seat you dad occupied.Maybe in time you may even pick up some of his notorious traits or mishaps


----------



## LoweBoat (Apr 14, 2004)

omg!!! I rarely get here to read this part of the forum. What a shock! I never got to meet Rick in person but he was a darn good guy. I could tell just his post here. My condolences to his family and friends.

Loweboat


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

I was very sorry to hear the news. My condolences to his family and his friends. He will be very dearly missed.


----------



## kmb411 (Feb 24, 2005)

Rest in peace Misfit. 
My sons, always enjoyed messing with you at the different lakes and OGF events. You will be missed.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Scott one other thing,you mentioned you loved fishing,well you have a seat in my boat anytime you wish,the very seat you dad occupied.Maybe in time you may even pick up some of his notorious traits or mishaps


Don't curse the boy.  Oh the memories. We had a quite a few good times on the water. I'll never forget the last night trip on Hoover Misfit and I took. He took me out for my birthday. We sat in the dark and didn't get a single bite. Around 8 in the morning we moved over to LOTW. I hooked a white bass. I jokingly asked if he wanted to take a picture of the fish. He sat his rod down and just as he went to take the picture his rod went over the side of the boat. It's funny as hell now but it was just the icing on the cake that morning. We spent the next couple of hours in that same area hoping to snag his rod to get it back.

So if anyone is fishing Hoover and catches a white bass with a Berkley Lightning rod and Mitchell reel attached to it can you return the rod to Scott. 

Scott your father was one of a kind. He talked of you kids often. He talked about the grandkids often too. I talked to him after one of the grandkids asked for a rod and reel a couple years ago for their birthday. I think he may have been on cloud nine. He probably could have floated to Gander Mountain to buy that rod and reel had the wind been blowing the right way. He will be greatly missed by many on this site. I can't imagine how you and Shawn and Missy feel right now. I felt crushed when I heard the news. It was like losing one of my own family. I came to think of him as an adopted father over the years. Like Scott said Thank you kids for letting us share your father. He has made many of us better people just by knowing him.


----------



## andesangler (Feb 21, 2009)

Really sad news. My condolences to both his immediate family, and to his very extended OGF family. The stories and pictures remind me of my own father, and make me glad that I've been able to take more time for fishing with him recently--something I hadn't done enough of for quite a while.

::tipping my ugly hat::

andesangler


----------



## ClickerCrazy (Feb 4, 2006)

RIP Misfit....you will be missed. My condolences to all of the family. By reading these posts, its easy to see how much he made a difference in so many lives.


----------



## tdancy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am praying for the family and send my condolences.


----------



## CamdenGizzard (Apr 6, 2005)

Misfit,

Its with a heavy heart I write this.

Although I never met Rick in person, our virtual paths crossed often.

Our PM's (mostly questions from me), thread discussions and general conversation is something I turn to about every time I hit the lake! Your tips on hoover last year proved so very useful for my first trip. I owe our success that weekend (my son and I's) all to you buddy!

Your tips on trolling for saugeye provided great in site and led to my first successful saugeye trip at acton last year.

Thanks for helping me put a smile on this little guys face and here's to you!

The picture below was taken at hoover last year after we visited specific locations misfit led us to....

Thanks again....


----------



## crappielooker (Apr 5, 2004)

I still can't believe this happened.. I still remember the time we were fishing on his boat and he had lost his red baitcaster reel in the water, if i remember correctly, twice or 3 times that day.. the cool thing was that he got it back all those times.. 
i miss ya buddy..


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

Sad news... R.I.P.


----------



## tightline67 (Sep 24, 2009)

I didnt know Misfit, but have enjoyed and appreciated his posts-R.I.P. And i 2nd the motion to retire his username, just seems like the right thing to do.


----------



## Micro_Mini_Angler (Jun 15, 2006)

wow guys, its been way to long since ive been on, and i decide to login, and i come to this, im so very sorry to hear this. Misfit and his family will be in my prayers.


----------



## hang_loose (Apr 2, 2008)

I'd like to say congrats to Misfit. He did an awsome job while he was here. Three kids with grandkids I'm sure that made his later life a lot happier. Untold friends he had made not associated with this site plus all he made on this site. Plus teaching people how to cook and devoting his time to this site.

It doesn't get any better than that. He will live in a lot of peoples hearts a long time...RIP Misfit, Excellent job dude!!!!


----------



## starcraft (Jun 3, 2005)

Just read about rick in the paper this morning im very sry to hear this news. Got a chance to fish with him a couple times in his boat his knowledge of hoover was endless which helped me alot.


U will b missed on this site rick rest in peace my freind


----------



## bowhunter9017 (Jul 20, 2007)

sorry to hear the new R.I.P Misfit


----------



## capt-hook (Apr 27, 2004)

I also have been off site recently and hate coming back to such shocking news. 
Rick was a great fisherman and truly knowledgeable and
always shared that knowledge.
He will always be remembered in my boat especially for the
over 200 white bass in one afternoon. He knew his stuff.
May He Rest In Peace with the Good Lord as a Partner.

Capt. Hook


----------



## acklac7 (May 31, 2004)

And man was I upset when I heard the news. Never would I have thought I wouldn't have a chance to respond to his PM . I've been around the internet along time and have seen alot of mods on various forums, and without question misfit was the best. He knew how to mod without alienating people, infact he managed to make lots friends in the process...That alone speaks volumes about who he was as a person. 

This place just isnt the same without you buddy ...RIP


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I never had the pleasure of meeting Misfit,but I sure enjoyed his post and all the information he shared I will miss that... RIP


----------



## Catman63 (Aug 25, 2008)

Sorry to hear this news. Never had the pleasure of meeting or fishing with the man but his impact and love for the OGF was obvious. Condolences to his family and friends. RIP.


----------



## spidey (Mar 19, 2007)

I haven't logged into the site for a while...hate to see this, first thing. I never had a question that Misfit wouldn't take a stab at. He got me hooked, on my now favorite lure. Never met him in person, but what a guy, what a fisherman, what a loss. RIP Misfit.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

Very sad news. I'm glad that I had the pleasure of meeting Misfit, and it's definitely sad to see him go. This site may never see a better story teller or a more passionate fisherman. RIP Misfit, prayers for your family.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

So it's been a couple weeks since the passing of our buddy Misfit. With this sunshine and warmer weather I can hear him now getting excited about wanting to get out. I think this was his favorite time of year to be out. When the crappies were on the move to the shallows for spawning and the eyes were on the move just looking for some lunch.

I hope to hang a couple hogs for him this year.


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Amen to that tiger,my next 10lb eye will be held high for second and slipped quietly back into the water in honor of him.
I had a trick I wanted to pull on Rick that I never got to do and would like to share it with you.
For those who didn't know it Rick lived in a large apt complex the past few years and I was going to put a Bud light on a long pole hold it up to his window by his computer with a sign that read " This bud is for you Buddy" and tap his window with it.He would have crapped his shorts right there.But unfortunately I never got to do it.But he would have enjoyed that stunt. Not to mention what his neighbors would have thought as he lived on the third floor.
I miss my ole buddy but he is at rest & enjoying daily limits I am sure


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Dick and fish,
I was out in my garage with the boat and was thinking of him today. He was hoping he could get out this spring before it got hot and get a few eyes or Crappie. I invited him out with me as soon as we had warm weather. He never got to keep that date. I think about him often but know he's watching down on us saying- It's OK guys, I'm doing fine now. Just get out there and catch the fish I have put there for you.

I'm hoping to get out This weekend if I can and I'll have a place for him in he boat, even if it's just in my thoughts. I miss him too guys, the first time out will be in his memory.

Thanks for the memory's Misfit. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## fishintiger (Apr 26, 2004)

puterdude said:


> Amen to that tiger,my next 10lb eye will be held high for second and slipped quietly back into the water in honor of him.
> I had a trick I wanted to pull on Rick that I never got to do and would like to share it with you.
> For those who didn't know it Rick lived in a large apt complex the past few years and I was going to put a Bud light on a long pole hold it up to his window by his computer with a sign that read " This bud is for you Buddy" and tap his window with it.He would have crapped his shorts right there.But unfortunately I never got to do it.But he would have enjoyed that stunt. Not to mention what his neighbors would have thought as he lived on the third floor.
> I miss my ole buddy but he is at rest & enjoying daily limits I am sure


He would have loved that trick. He may have broke his neck trying to get out the window to get to that beer.  He and I always joked about the time his son dropped him off at the door and there were two young blondes standing at the door. I always told him to let me know when he was inviting his "friends" over so I could come visit with them.

I can hear his lighter clicking and him taking that drag off his cig. Or the grunt he'd let out when he seen the rod tip start to flex and he'd lay into the fish.



DaleM said:


> Dick and fish,
> I was out in my garage with the boat and was thinking of him today. He was hoping he could get out this spring before it got hot and get a few eyes or Crappie. I invited him out with me as soon as we had warm weather. He never got to keep that date. I think about him often but know he's watching down on us saying- It's OK guys, I'm doing fine now. Just get out there and catch the fish I have put there for you.
> 
> I'm hoping to get out This weekend if I can and I'll have a place for him in he boat, even if it's just in my thoughts. I miss him too guys, the first time out will be in his memory.
> ...


We made plans to get out this summer too. The last 4 or 5 years I always tried to spend the Wednesday or Thursday before Father's Day with him. Prior to him moving to Newark we made a yearly trip to Hoover fishing for Father's Day. It was my gift to him. He reminded me often that hanging out with me kept him young at heart.

I hope now that he's gone I can use the wisdom that he gave me to catch the fish. I know I won't be as skilled at catching them as he was but since he was around since fish were put on this Earth he should know how to catch them.


----------



## Buckeyeheat (Jul 7, 2007)

Oh man I am so sorry to read this. This site certainly lost a great asset, but more importantly, many lost a good friend & fishing buddy. Condolences to all.


----------



## Fish-Crazy (Dec 1, 2006)

R.I.P. Rick.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

Standing here with hat and hand and a heavy heart at half mast. I never got the pleasure to meet Rick but have talked to him on here, all the knoweledge he had was great.
My fish 10+ will go back for him and I will make sure other walleye go in the cooler to send up to him to fish for.
May there always be an open seat for you and your lines tight. RIP

My prayers will go out to the family and friends. He will be missed greatly


----------



## misfits son (Mar 14, 2010)

Guys...I just wanted to know about the tourny this Saturday. Dad wanted his ashes spread and I was gonna try and do it Saturday since it seemed fitting. I tried emailing some but it wont let me email. Anyone with info can call or email me. 7402585605 cell....7407630341 home

thanks a bunch...Love you Dad!!


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

Misfit's Son....here's the main tourney page. Let us know if you have specific questions beyond what is printed. http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/crappie2010ppp.htm

Is the plan to spread your dad's ashes at delaware? I would've guessed a nice quiet cove at hoover. God I miss that guy.


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

We hope your still planning on coming. The plaques I had make do include your Dad's name. I would love for you our another family member give these out.


----------



## misfits son (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks guys..unless an emergency comes up i will be there. I plan on puttin some ashes in different places and yes Hoover is another spot. I would like to get with anyone who knew one of his favorite spots there and put some in.

thanks again..scott
RIP Dad


----------



## misfits son (Mar 14, 2010)

Another question...
not sure if i will be fishing or just taking some pics and thinking but my boys will be there. Will i need to pay or register if the want to fish?


----------



## TommyPole (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey Guys...I'm Misfit's brother-in-law and his sister and I are looking forward to the tournament. Hope to see you all there. What's a good time?


----------



## Capt.Muskey (Apr 14, 2004)

Tournament Hours: 7:00 am &#8211; 3:00 pm.

I would guess around 2:30pm if your not fishing it.

Look forward to seeing you there.


----------

